# Nismo R34 from Saudi Arabia >>>>>Qatif



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

This my friend's Gtr R34 :bowdown1: 

old picture befor modification










After the modification














































I hope you like it 

regards


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Those pictures bring back memories, I spent a year in Riyadh.

Nismo bonnet, can't beat it


----------



## skyline-gtr (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks maxman for picture it is really good I hope to see this car in QaTaR


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

what are skyline purchase prices like over that way? 

I'm prob going to be in Dubai for a few years soon, so wouldnt mind knowing whats on offer before hand


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice car - I prefer the "before" modified version, nice car never the less.


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

You guys have too much money  

Nice car.....very nice.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

MichaelG said:


> You guys have too much money
> 
> Nice car.....very nice.



Similar thoughts :thumbsup: But i love the Volk Racing GT-7 wheels, the Nismo hood & the Top Secret GT Wing. The CF Hood & Trunk offset the blue nicely.


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice and lovely car, can we know the specs of the car and interior pics?


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice ride, it's a shame that it had to be converted to LHD though. I never understood that law...?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Something to do with road safety i think, RHD you cant see properly and overtaking is a danger, or something like that..i think...


----------

